# Phx heading east



## c10v3r (Nov 9, 2019)

I am trying to hitch east out if Phoenix... any tips and or suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh man, good luck. I would probably get transit to one of those travel centers in far east/south phoenix/Chandler and try holding a sign there.

Phoenix really sucks to get out of. Unless you are on a train.


----------



## c10v3r (Nov 12, 2019)

Phx wasn't that bad...made it to payson stayed the night and then made it to gallop nm...anyone been through here? Trying to hit ABQ and head south to get to austin


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 12, 2019)

Be careful in Gallup. That place is ghetto AF. Haven't been there in forever.


----------

